# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  1η αναπαραγωγή Java Sparrows (πιγκουινάκια) απο αρχάρια, απορίες

## Gianna

Γεια σας, 
Έχω ένα ζευγάρι java sparrows (τα γνωστά και ως "πιγκουινάκια") απο τον Σεπτέμβριο. Απο αρχές Δεκέμβρη παρατήρησα κάποια ενεργητικότητα, και πρίν 3-4 μέρες ενώ έκοβα τα νύχια τους πρόσεξα οτι η θυληκιά έχει φουσκομένη την κοιλιά της. Έβαλα λοιπόν καλαθωτή φωλιά μεσα στο κλουβί. Την τοποθέτησα στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού και τοποθέτησα ακόμη, νήμα ωστέ να πάιρνουν όποτε θέλουν. Όλα αυτά έγιναν στις 07/01 (3 μέρες πριν). Απο τότε και το αρσενικό και το θυληκό πηγαίνουν στην φωλιά αλλά όχι μεσα, πάνω της. Πατάνε πάνω της και φαίνεται να την επεξεργάζονται (την τσιμπάνε, την κοιτάζουν), δεν έχουν μπεί όμως καθόλου μέσα.. και η κοιλιά της θυληκιάς συνεχίζει να μεγαλώνει. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω κάνει κατι λάθος, ή απλά χρειάζονται τον χρόνο τους; Έχω το κλουβί σε υψηλό μέρος, δεν το μετακινώ και κατα τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες τους έβαζα μήλο και μαρούλι. 

Είναι πρώτη φορά που ασχολούμαι με αναπαραγωγή java sparrows, και είμαι λίγο αγχωμένη (καθώς δεν έχω ουτε τις γνώσεις αλλά ούτε και την εμπειρία). Γι αυτό και οποιαδήποτε πληροφορεία/βοήθεια θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη. Περιμένω νέα σας

----------


## teo24

Καλως ηρθες Γιαννα στην παρεα μας.Ριξε μια ματια στο παρακατω...

*Java Sparrow (Πιγκουινάκια): χαρακτηριστικά, αναπαραγωγή, μεταλλαξεις*

κι οταν εχεις χρονο  κι εδω
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*

*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

----------


## Sophie

Εγώ αν και είμαι άσχετη όσων αφορά αυτό το είδος Να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια αν και θα σου το πω επισήμως όταν μας τα συστήσεις!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό το θέμα ( Νέα αναπαραγωγή... ) , αν και για τα ζεμπράκια, θα σε βοηθήσει αφάνταστα!!!  :Happy: 

*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## Gianna

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας και τα λινκ  :Happy:  τα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα όμως, είναι η αλήθεια ότι τα είχα ήδη διαβάσει. Με βοήθησαν αρκετά, απλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο, τον χρόνο εγκυμοσύνης των java sparrow. Δηλαδή, σε πόσο καιρό από τότε που έμεινε έγκυος, θα γεννήσει τα αυγά της. Δεν το λέω μόνο από θέμα ανυπομονησίας, απλά θέλω να ξέρω πότε θα γίνει, ώστε αν καθυστερήσει πάρα πάνω, να ψάξω μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. 





> Αυτό το θέμα ( Νέα αναπαραγωγή... ) , αν και για τα ζεμπράκια, θα σε βοηθήσει αφάνταστα!!! 
> 
> *Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## jk21

Γιαννα

ισως δεν ειδες το συνδεσμο που σου εδωσε ο Θοδωρης ,οπου αναφερετε


<< Η φωλιά είναι συνήθως βαθιά, σε σχήμα κυπέλλου και αποτελείται περισσότερο από μια μικρή χούφτα υλικού. Η μέση γέννα συχνά είναι 5-6 αυγά ,όμως πολλές φορές είναι ως 7 και 8 που θα εκκολαφθούν μετά από 14 ημέρες..  >>


ειναι κατι που θα δεις και εδω 

http://www.finchinfo.com/birds/finch...va_sparrow.php

*Life Cycle*Clutch size:
4-6 eggs

Hatch date:
After 14 days of incubation

Fledge date:
At 21-30 days of age

Wean date:
About 50 days of age

First Molt:
Three months of age





http://www.efinch.com/species/java.htm

The clutch will usually range from 4-8 eggs. Incubation starts somewhere after the 3rd or 4th egg and lasts for 13-15 days.

υπαρχουν ομως αλλες ιστοσελιδες που αναφερουν οτι χρειαζονται  18 μερες απο την ημερα που θα κατσουν μονιμα πανω στα αυγα 

http://www.sjdjavas.co.uk/breeding.htm

After she has laid her third or fourth egg she begins her eighteen days of incubation. The cock bird will also help out sitting the eggs to allow the hen to feed, bathe and excercise.


http://birdkeeper.synthasite.com/all...va-sparrow.php

*18 days Incubation (Sitting on the eggs)
Eggs should now hatch if fertile.
31 days from hatch date the Java’s will fledge (Leave the nest).
14 days after leaving the nest the Java should be independent, feeding themselves.
At this stage you can separate the youngsters from their parents.
When 3-5 months old they go through the moult.
When 6-7 months old they will be adults.








Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην πειραξεις τα αυγα ,αν ειναι γονιμα και τα πουλια καθονται ακομα και την 18η μερα .Λιγη υπομονη και ολα θα πανε καλα .Αν τελικα δεν βγουνε ,απλα θα παει πισω  η αγωνια σου μερικες μερες 
*

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν έχουν εγκυμοσύνη τα πουλιά, αυτό συναντάται στα θηλαστικά.  :winky: 
Λοιπόν, από την στιγμή που θα δεις βάτεμα ( ερωτική πράξη ), τότε σε 1 με 2 εβδομάδες το πολύ θα έρθει και το πρώτο αυγό. Τα πουλιά κλωσούν μετά το 3 συνήθως, είναι μία συνήθεια που τους έμεινε από την άγρια φύση τους.

----------


## jk21

ωχ και γω μπερδευτηκα και νομιζα οτι ελεγε για εκολλαψη (το διαβασα απροσεκτα το ποστ της Γιαννας μαλλον ... σορρυ ) 

Γιαννα το βατεμα μπορει να γινει και πριν μια βδομαδα (σπανια και περισσοτερο ) μπορει και μια μερα πριν ,αλλα οταν ο κρατημενος σπορος   γονιμοποιησει το ωαριο ,ειναι θεμα μιας ημερας να γινει αυγο και να γεννηθει

----------


## Gianna

Με βοηθήσατε όλοι αρκετα.. σας ευχαριστω  :Happy:  

Οι μέρες παιρνάνε όμως και συνεχίζουν να μην χρησιμοποιούν το νήμα και να μην μπαίνουν στην φωλιά.. ο αρσενικός κάθεται συνέχεια πάνω στη φωλιά και η θηλυκιά στέκεται μπροστά της και την κοιτάζει.. Πρέπει να με ανησυχεί αυτό το γεγονός.? 
Και κάτι ακομη.. ως αρχάρια στην αναπαραγωγή πουλιών, παρατήρησα κάποια αλλαγή στις κουτσουλιές της θηλυκής. Είναι συνηθισμένο.?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Γιαννα. 

Αφησε τα και θα τον βρουν τον δρομο τους, μην τα παρατηρεις συνεχεια και τα στρεσαρεις. 

Εαν οι κουτσουλιες της θηλυκιας εγιναν πιο νερουλες, ειναι λιγο νωχελικη .. τρωει περισσοτερο Κόκκαλο σουπιάς, απο οτι συνηθως και πινει επισης περισσοτερο νερο, τοτε θα κανει συντομα αυγο.

----------


## Gianna

Έχουν γίνει πιο στερεές θα έλεγα.. 





> Καλησπερα! Γιαννα. 
> 
> Αφησε τα και θα τον βρουν τον δρομο τους, μην τα παρατηρεις συνεχεια και τα στρεσαρεις. 
> 
> Εαν οι κουτσουλιες της θηλυκιας εγιναν πιο νερουλες, ειναι λιγο νωχελικη .. τρωει περισσοτερο Κόκκαλο σουπιάς, απο οτι συνηθως και πινει επισης περισσοτερο νερο, τοτε θα κανει συντομα αυγο.

----------


## Gianna

Σήμερα βρήκα μισό τσόφλι αυγού μέσα στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού και θρίματα από το υπόλοιπο μισό γύρω γύρω. Η φωλιά παραμένει άθικτη, και οι κουτσουλιές τους είναι πάλι μακριές και στερεές. 
Επίσης η θηλυκή είναι πολύ ανήσυχη. 
Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι, ή όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά;

----------


## Gianna

Σήμερα, μετά από μια βδομάδα, είδα το πρώτο αυγό! Το είχε κάνει όμως στο πάτωμα.. Δεν έχει μπει ακόμη στη φωλιά.. Τι να κάνω.;;

----------


## Gianna

Σήμερα, 3 μέρες μετά το πρώτο αυγό, ήρθε και το δεύτερο.
Συνεχίζει και δεν μπαίνει στη φωλιά..... πάλι κάτω το γέννησε.!

----------


## blackmailer

Τελικά τι απέγινε με τα πουλάκια σου; δεν μας ενημέρωσες παραπέρα οπότε να φανταστώ όλα καλά;

----------

